# freebsd update



## juve_inferno (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried to work freebsd-update fetch but I get error:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
What do I do now?
I have installed FreeBSD  7.1-STABLE-200902.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, freebsd-update is only meant for updating -RELEASE to the next binary patchlevel.

From the man page:



> The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary
> updates to the FreeBSD base system.  Note that updates are only available
> if they are being built for the FreeBSD release and architecture being
> used; in particular, the FreeBSD Security Team only builds updates for
> ...



Once you're on -STABLE you'll have to update your sources by using csup(1).


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 20, 2009)

how to do?
Is there a tutorial?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html (24.5.2 Staying Stable with FreeBSD)
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.1-RELEASE&format=html
cd /usr/share/examples/cvsup/


----------



## juve_inferno (Mar 21, 2009)

Whether the FreeBSD Stable better of FreeBSD Release ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2009)

Mind you, after updating your sources (also called "tracking -STABLE") you'll have to rebuild everything (see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=16841#post16841).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2009)

Depends on how much work you're willing to put into it (you'll have to keep updating sources and rebuilding the system -- and things might  break, though this is quite rare and always solved quickly) and how fast you want new features (new developments from the next -CURRENT (now 8-CURRENT) are being backported to 7-STABLE). When using -RELEASE with freebsd-update you will have a more or less static setup with the occasional security update. It's fast, simple, and generic. Which means: you cannot run anything other than the GENERIC kernel with this setup; customised kernels are not possible; your system is really out-of-the-box and static. A rather general opinion is: do not use -STABLE on production servers, stay on -RELEASE, especially when your server is vital. Being a more adventurous sysop myself, I run -STABLE on just about everything and update frequently. I've hardly ever been bitten since I started using FreeBSD (2.2.5 in 1996 or so).


----------

